# Spiegelbild mit flash schädigend?



## Nadin (18. Februar 2004)

Hi 
ich habe mir vor kurzem die sony f717 digital cam gekauft und gleich meie umgebung abfotografiert. 
als ich vor dem spiegel stand schoss ich einige bilder und bemerkte dass außer dem flash auch die die infrarotlicht strahler aktiv waren. da ich genau gegenüberstand ist das bild durch die reflektierenden strahlen überlichtet. 
in der gebrauchsanweisung steht dass man die kamera nicht in die sonne oder helle bereiche halten soll da fehlfunktionen auftauchen könnten.
zwar erkenne ich jetzt keine fehler oder schlechtere bildqualität doch bin ich im gebiet fotograhpie noch ziemlich unerfahren.
Hab ich durch die paar spiegelaufnahmen meine cam beschädigt ?


----------



## SpitfireXP (18. Februar 2004)

Hi.

Ich sage pauschal mal  NÖ

Es ist sehr unwahrscheinlich, das du deine Kamera dadurch beschädigt hast.
Die Wahrnhinweise sind wohl eher auf ein Dauerhaftes in die Sonne halten gedacht. ICh glaube auch nicht, das es so gut für den Chip ist, wenn man die Sonne 3 Stunden lang ablichtet. Der Chip in der Cam, der das Bild aufzeichnet kann dann zu heiß werden, und sich verformen u.s.w.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die hellen bereiche. Cam unter die 100 Watt Glühlampe legen und vergessen ist auch da nicht so wirklich gut.

Wenn du dich mal selber im Spiegel fotografieren willst, ist das eigendlich kein Problem. Du solltest aber die Stärke des Blitzlichts etwas herrunternehmen. Dann ist das Bild auch nicht so Überbelichtet.
Mal so eine Frage nebenbei: Woher weißt du, das Infrarotlich aktiv war? Eigendlich kann man Infrarot nicht sehen. Ich denke mal, das du das zweite licht meinst... Das ist kein Infrarot. Wenn doch, hast du gute Augen, und solltest da lieber nicht reinsehen.


----------



## Nadin (18. Februar 2004)

Danke vielmals für die schnelle und ausführliche  Antwort . 
Es hat mich nur etwas beunruhigt, dass die Wand mit einer Vielzahl von Lichtpunkten wie bei einer disco Kugel  bestrahlt wurde. Aber nach deiner beruhigenden Nachricht  bin ich froh  der cam keinen schaden zugefügt zu haben.
Sorry ich meinte den Laser (ich nehme doch an dass das rasterbild laselicht ist)
ps. wie siehts eigentlich damit aus? wenn das laserraster bild in die linse zurückscheint? und wie können sich fehler wie z.b. bei der sonnenaufnahme erkenntlich zeigen?


----------



## SpitfireXP (19. Februar 2004)

Hi.

Die ganzen Lichtpunkte kommen von der Mehrzonen-Belichtungsmessung.
Das heißt, das die Cam rechts, links, oben, unten und in der mitte die Lichtstärke mißt, damit du ein schönes Endergebniss hast.
Ich weiß zwar nicht genau, womit die das messen, aber es wird wohl nicht schädlich für dich bzw. deine Cam sein.
Sonst wäre es wohl kaum auf den Markt gekommen.
Wäre ja auch nicht gut für's Image von Sony, wenn man mit der Cam die Augen anderer Leute kaput macht...

Die fehler sind recht unterschiedlich. Wenn der Chip, der das Bild aufzeichnet beschädigt ist, kann das eine große Anzahl von Fehlern hervorrufen.
Zu Hell bzw. zu dunkle aufnahmen.
Farbliche veränderungen. (z.b. Grünstich)
Verzerrungen (ein schon recht exremer Fehler)
bis hin zum totalausfall.
Das braucht aber seine zeit.
Das ist nicht mit "mal eben die Sonne knipsen" getan.

Ich würde mir keine Sorgen machen.

Meine IXUS hat schon so einiges mitgemacht. Sie war mit mir im Gelände, stand in der Sonne und solche Scherze.
Sie macht aber immernoch super bilder.


----------



## Nadin (20. Februar 2004)

Danke, 
Werde mich zukünftig an deine Worte halten und die Angelegenheit nicht so penibel genau betrachten auch wenn man anfangs überempfindlich reagiert 
Ich habe jetzt einige Photos geschossen und bin absolut von dieser neuen Leidenschaft gefesselt.


----------



## SpitfireXP (20. Februar 2004)

Bei neuen sachen ist das ja immer so, das man gleich immer gas schlimmste sieht.

Ich wünsche dir viel Spaß mit deiner Cam.


----------



## Kmm (20. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SpitfireXP _
> *Eigendlich kann man Infrarot nicht sehen.*


Also meine Cam kann auch Infrarot 'sehen'. Ich hab die Canon PowerShot G2. Und wenn ich da ne Fernbedienung ins Bild halte, und auf der Fernbedienung was drücke, leuchtet die LED wunderbar weiß auf der Cam...


----------



## SpitfireXP (20. Februar 2004)

Das ist ja auch richtig.
Ich meine ja auch das Menschliche Auge.
Das kann normalerweiße nicht Infrarot sehen. Wenn du es doch sehen kannst... geh mal zum Arzt.


----------



## Kmm (20. Februar 2004)

Wäre doch nicht schlecht, wenn man das sehen könnte. 
Ne, aber so wie ich das verstanden hab, meinte Nadin auch, dass die Lichter halt auf dem Foto waren.


----------



## SpitfireXP (20. Februar 2004)

Jo, das war wohl einfach nur ein Laser.
Denn kann man sehen.
Und da der eine bestimmte helligkeit hat, kann sich die Cam daram orientieren, wie hell es in dem Bereich ist. Dann noch die Linse scharfstellen und los gehts.


----------

